# Khartoum / الخرطوم



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

*Khartoum: Population - 2,207,794*











> Khartoum (الخرطوم al-Kharṭūm) is the capital of Sudan and of Khartoum State. It is located at the confluence point of the White Nile flowing north from Lake Victoria, and the Blue Nile flowing west from Ethiopia. The location where the two Niles meet is known as "al-Mogran". The main Nile continues to flow north towards Egypt and the Mediterranean Sea.
> 
> Divided by the Niles, Khartoum is a tripartite metropolis with an estimated overall population of over a million people consisting of Khartoum proper, and linked by bridges Khartoum North called (al-Khartūm Bahrī) and Omdurman (Umm Durmān) to the west.



----------------------------------------------------------------------


Images collected from FLICKR


Panos

























































































Hospital


























Hotel






















































Sand Storm 























































































Nuba Wrestling

















































Airport mosque - Khartoum









Mosque of Shareef Yousif el Hindi - Khartoum









El Fatih Tower



































Sudanese Dishes









Spice Market in Khartoum









El Fatih Tower









Bajaj - familiar transport vehicle in Khartoum









Meridien Khartoum Hotel









Souq Al Arabi, central Khartoum




































*Supreme Court*


















*Sudan Hotel*






















































*Mahdi's Tomb*



























*National Assembly*


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Photo contribution from our friends here on SSC.

***********



africa500 said:


> New roads
> 
> 
> 
> ...





africa500 said:


> New pictures of khartoum:





ahmed007 said:


> here are a few more pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ahmed007 said:


> here is the biggest one. the 4billion USD mogran real estate project.
> construction:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

:eek2:^^ :applause:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Very nice pix. I like the Nile street egg shaped building so much.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Marek.kvackaj said:


> :eek2:^^ :applause:


I second that.

Thanks for the pics. Here's a city we sure don't see often!


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

BELA E EXÓTICA


----------



## JaakkoSuomi (May 3, 2007)

Very interesting captures! It's interesting to see what other cities in different continents look like, including the ones we very rarely get to see!  A mixture of modern and not-so-modern stuff here!


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Folks, for more of Khartoum here is a fully up to date 13 page gallery.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=398255


----------



## lumpia (Apr 10, 2004)

Great pics of Khartoum! Its a modern and progressive city! It is much more a Middle Eastern city in terms of development and flavour than an African one! 

my only problem is that some of the people who live there are.. not so friendly :S


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

I had a very negative view of Sudan until I saw these pictures. The food looks great. :drool:


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

i wish we had forumers there


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

I would never go to Sudan. It looks and sounds scary. And after all there are still ongoing war in Sudan. Plus I dont like their government. In US, lots of people collect money to stop Sudanese genocide. I wish peace for all!


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Th pics of the sand storm are AMAZING :uh:

The best thread of this country on ssc!

Thx for sharing!


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for viewing everyone. Remember, for more and up to date images visit the link posted a few posts above.


----------



## ex.cffuny (Aug 21, 2006)

OMG !! Awesome pictures!! I like it


----------



## africa500 (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks stormshadow for your work, its long time since i wanted to made a big post like yours in cityscape forum section, but you were faster than me.


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

stunning city!!!


----------



## africa500 (Apr 23, 2006)

Other set of photos


----------



## africa500 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Al Sunut project - Khartoum 2020*







































































































*Beginning of the work*


----------



## africa500 (Apr 23, 2006)

New khartoum photos:


----------



## africa500 (Apr 23, 2006)

El Fateh tower at night:


----------



## africa500 (Apr 23, 2006)

New construction:


----------



## africa500 (Apr 23, 2006)

Petrodar oil compagny HQ construction:


----------



## africa500 (Apr 23, 2006)

Malaysian Petronas HQ building:


----------



## africa500 (Apr 23, 2006)

New bridge (Tuti bridge) futurely inaugurated in 2008:




















News bridge (mak nimr bridge) inaugurated in 2008:


----------



## africa500 (Apr 23, 2006)

Giad HQ (sudanese compagny specialized in heavy industry and cars,truck,motor, assembly)


----------



## africa500 (Apr 23, 2006)

*NTC tower*

NTC tower, one of the highest tower in Africa:


----------



## africa500 (Apr 23, 2006)

New Sudan football association building :


----------



## africa500 (Apr 23, 2006)

Khartoum photo by night:


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

wooooooooooooooooooooooow great i never thought that there is even river!!!!!!!!
in europe they show only desert and people dying of hunger......
wow i never thought it be so modern
mashallah brothers
much love from tehran(iran)


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

I think african cities are most interesitng and fascinating in the world, really :cheers:


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

interesting place


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

so there are lots of rich people in sudan?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW!!! BIG changes


----------



## africa500 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

This city is transforming itself as time moves on, it's looking much, much better from when I started paying full attention to it's cityscapes just a few short years ago. Thanks for the updates, 500!


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Wow! Changed my perception of Sudan! The media always show the worst parts of developing countries (they do the same with Bangladesh) but they seldom show the urban booms. Thats why I call ssc an eye-opener!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Khartoum growing fast


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WoW indeed :cheers: awesome pics


----------



## africa500 (Apr 23, 2006)

National telecommunication Tower (29 stories) powered with voltaic glasses


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

copy right of kityabi


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks africa500 for the info (29 floors) i was ready to ask that...


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

africa and christos
appreciated for keeping this thread alive


commercial units 










Home Care sudanese version of IKEA lol, amarat branch


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nubian_Warrior said:


> ...christos
> appreciated for keeping this thread alive


Welcome :cheers1:


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Mall ? ^^


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Mall ? ^^


Yes christos its a shopping mall, how are you today?

Places to Eat











copy right of ali saad ali











copy right of ali saad ali


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

copy right of africa500


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

copy right of africa500


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

copy right of ugly scot


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nubian_Warrior said:


> Yes christos its a shopping mall, how are you today?


Fine, thank you 



Nubian_Warrior said:


>


Very nice pic, it could be much better...


----------



## chankuholokhanki (Oct 31, 2008)

Magnificent city.

Beyond words. Beats anything the West propagates in its media.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

chankuholokhanki said:


> Magnificent city. Beyond words...


:yes:


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

copy right of Maha Khier










copy right of Musab Alamir









copy right of africa 500


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nubian_Warrior said:


>


Interesting pic


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

The First suspended bridge in africa Tuti Bridge in Khartoum that connects Tuti Island inside the River Nile to the Capital Khartoum

copy right of Dia


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

copy right of Dia


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

source: anasudani.com


















Sega Mill




































Roller Coaster


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nubian_Warrior said:


> copy right of Dia


Nice road
I noticed that lights are in both sides IN the road...


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Christos

here is my christmas gift for you
Greek - orthodox church in Khartoum

copy right of tahir


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

copy right of Mohamed Siddig



















copy right of ali saas ali


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Parts of The Old City Centre


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

surfing on the blue nile



























Beautiful Khartoum the Catholic Church and Nile Avenue










Places to Eat Grand holiday Villa


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

copy right of Aymen Osman


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nubian_Warrior said:


> Christos
> 
> here is my christmas gift for you
> Greek - orthodox church in Khartoum
> ...


Thanks a lot


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

copy right of africa 500











The final Outcome should look like that


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

copy right of Aymen Osman

NEW small rise neighbourhoods in Khartoum




















Another view of the NTC


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Copy Right of Storm Shadow


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

copy right of africa500
africa500 your contribution is really valuable enjoy your holidays



















copy right of tahir


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

copy right of africa500

Khartoum Hospital










Residential Areas
new Nieghbourhood
Mohamed Siddig copy right the rest belongs to africa 500















































Nile Avenue


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

copy right of africa500


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

copy right of storm shadow


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

copy right of kitayabi


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

nice to see how the density of the city increases month by month  SAD to know this is only the arab part of the country.


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Interesting...


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

shayan said:


> nice to see how the density of the city increases month by month  SAD to know this is only the arab part of the country.


What do you mean?

for your information sudan has no arabs but have arabized nubians (Blacks who speak arabic)
which the west identify them as arabs, all sudanese are blacks
actually the capital of south sudan JUBA is under going immense development likewise for Elfashir the capital of darfur, i hope i made my self clear.


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

some humble amendments. First one is taken by myself, 2nd one by the German Embassy in Sudan


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Nice to see african countries developing fast. Nice pictures. I wonder why in one pic all the cars are white or yellow


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Khartoum is growing fast  nice modern buildings kay:


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Khartoum is growing fast  nice modern buildings kay:


Yup Here the Greek Quarter in Khartoum 

The greek Club in Khartoum , the only picture i found was in wikipedia hno:










Here the First large Greek cinema in khartoum the Coleseum

copy right of mohamed siddig










one of the best greek restaurants Papa Costa
copy right of mohamed siddig









VIP room in PAPA COSTA










one of the best greek Hotels Acropole although it looks old yet it kepts uniqe greek hospitality and earns it 5 stars over hilton or meridien



















The best gift from Greece to Sudan was Pasgianos Drink which beat coke and pepsi


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting pics  thanks ^^


----------



## King Kalucho (Jan 4, 2009)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/group.php?groupid=342&gmid=6304#gmessage6304


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Copy right of Aymen Osman


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

In the near future Khartoum skyline would be great! :cheers: ^^


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> In the near future Khartoum skyline would be great! :cheers: ^^


Lets hope so :cheers:

source : omdurmany.net


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

places to eat copy right of Gunner Eddie
you can tell by the name










copy right of Mark Webber golf 










Copy right of Mohammed Abunaib



















source travelted.co.oz









Kids do the bend it like behckam in a neighbourhood
copy right of Melisa Dyer


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

copy right of Håkønljzberg


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

africa500 said:


> *Burj El Fateh at night*


Very cool design. Nice to see Khartoum developing so fast :banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Burj El Fateh has a very nice design indeed


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

NICE ONE...


----------



## kemet1984 (Jun 22, 2008)

Digging those Alsunut planning pics.

Stunning thread btw.


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*PLEASE CREDIT ALL PHOTOS PUT IN CITYSCAPES SECTION. I HATE DELETING PHOTOS BUT MUST IF THEY ARE NOT CREDITED TO THEIR SOURCE. PLEASE TRY AND BE MORE SPECIFIC THAN JUST "FLICKR", etcccc*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The last photo is very nice @Nubian


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ The last photo is very nice @Nubian


thanks christos


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Taller said:


> *PLEASE CREDIT ALL PHOTOS PUT IN CITYSCAPES SECTION. I HATE DELETING PHOTOS BUT MUST IF THEY ARE NOT CREDITED TO THEIR SOURCE. PLEASE TRY AND BE MORE SPECIFIC THAN JUST "FLICKR", etcccc*



The above photos is the copy right of Mohanad Kityabi all of them, i couldnt edit on the photos
the edit function is gone i can only quote


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Under construction











copy right of brouj company
source : www.brouj.com


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Defaf project which currently under construction in the city of Bahry a twin city of kahrtoum across the nile











copy right of Algad Almushreg
a property of deyar Qatari construction company


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

under construction

Alsalam Bank
copy right of Alsalam Bank


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

CION Turkish Residential Property company
copy right of CION Turkish residential property company 

currently building this plot in khartoum


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

africa500 said:


> *Al Sunut project - Khartoum 2020*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to correct you Africa500 if every things goes as planned this project should finnish in the next 5 years before 2020


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

>


How i mished that photo... is really very nice :cheers:


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Khartoum Airport
copy right of Mohanad Kityabi


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Do you have photo(s) with the control tower of that airport?


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of Kityabi


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Yassmine Residence, Kityabi copy right


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

copy right of the denstist


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## DAVINCHEMACKER (Feb 15, 2010)

luv it


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

thanks Kristos-greece and Nubian warrior for keeping this thread going:cheers:


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

copy right the Nile Panoramio

NTC tower Sudan's current tallest hopefully not for long



kitayabi said:


>


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

in the back ground of the pic is the 17 storey Burj al umara which will be Sudan's tallest residential building upon completion.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updated photos from Khartoum guys


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Khartoum is much better today!!!!


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

Tourniquet said:


> Khartoum is much better today!!!!


its a city under construction:cheers:


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

^^
a awesome city indeed!!!


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

Friendship hall fountain and Burj al fateh











Houta flickr


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

Khartoum skyline Houta flickr


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

:banana::banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome night photos of the city and of Burj Al Fateh, kitayabi :cheers:


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

Houta flickr


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

Al nilin mosque seen from Khartoum


----------



## Wael Jabir (Feb 4, 2010)

Blue Nile and Khartoum skyline at the afternoon

copyrights Wael Jabir


----------



## Wael Jabir (Feb 4, 2010)

Al-Jomhuriya (The republic) street in central Khartoum


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

Khartoum Central bus stop











the nile panoramio


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

Khartoum at night


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Soba Golf Course


----------



## moslab72 (Jun 9, 2009)

kitayabi said:


> Khartoum at night
> 
> kityabi!!?? r u sure this khartoum:nono:....where do u think this area exactly:dunno:


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

moslab72 said:


> kitayabi said:
> 
> 
> > Khartoum at night
> ...


----------



## Wael Jabir (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice shot Kitayabi, wonderful how all the stadiums are lightening and also the bus stop


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

moslab72 said:


> kitayabi said:
> 
> 
> > Khartoum at night
> ...


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

Wael Jabir said:


> Nice shot Kitayabi, wonderful how all the stadiums are lightening and also the bus stop


yea I remember when you used to land in Khartoum and all you saw was the runway lights. Things have certainly improved.


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

nile street Khartoum


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## moslab72 (Jun 9, 2009)

Nubian_Warrior said:


> moslab72 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes its khartoum , almogran and tuti island
> ...


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

moslab72 said:


> Nubian_Warrior said:
> 
> 
> > No,its not either tuti or almogran......can u tell me how it can be tuti..there are like two islands here..the 1st is surrounding by 2 bridges while the 2nd is asolated and followed by another bridge just behind it ( the total is 3 bridges and 2 islands) u can't find like that in khartoum..belive me this is not khartoum... Try to compare it with another photo for khartoum in the morning and check again if they r similar???? again:nono:
> ...


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

oh and there is only one island in that picture the area you are perceiving to be an island is al mogran it appears that way because alsunut forest just south of it doesn't show up on the map because its not electrified.


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## pspguy123 (Apr 10, 2009)

Lol I didn't know Sudan had electricity :lol:


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

pspguy123 said:


> Lol I didn't know Sudan had electricity :lol:


well now you know:|


----------



## moslab72 (Jun 9, 2009)

kitayabi said:


> Khartoum at night


Kityabi, since when tuti becomes between the two bridges ( the white nile and shambat)??....and since when too, tutui becomes in the white nile?? Yes, as u said it can be a -replica of khartoum- but the one who did it was not successful at all. He used photoshop extremely caused make to it TOTALLY different than reality.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos kitayabi including the aerial photo at night; if you have more aerial photos of Khartoum at night please post them. Thanks


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

moslab72 said:


> Kityabi, since when tuti becomes between the two bridges ( the white nile and shambat)??....and since when too, tutui becomes in the white nile?? Yes, as u said it can be a -replica of khartoum- but the one who did it was not successful at all. He used photoshop extremely caused make to it TOTALLY different than reality.


moslab it is the mogran that is between two bridges, and shambat is on the nile.
:nuts:


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice photos kitayabi including the aerial photo at night; if you have more aerial photos of Khartoum at night please post them. Thanks


thanks christos:cheers:


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

I really can't do any more than this


----------



## moslab72 (Jun 9, 2009)

I really can't do any more than this[/QUOTE]

Thanks kityabi,quite enough what u did..I hope u got my point too.:sly:


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

moslab72 said:


> I really can't do any more than this


Thanks kityabi,quite enough what u did..I hope u got my point too.:sly:[/QUOTE]

your still not convinced:lol:


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

credit the nile panoramio^^


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

Burri Beach South Khartoum










flickr faisal


----------



## moslab72 (Jun 9, 2009)

kitayabi said:


> flickr faisal


kityabi,no thing for Fatma:hammer:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

If you dont mind, one photo of Khartoum from flickr:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3157320588/

its a little small, but its my favourite from flickr


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

nice pic christos


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice photo's!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks kitayabi about the photo, in the future i may post couple more


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

picasa


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The view of this park is really nice


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

its one of the new parks known as al salam or peace parks


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

soba golf course


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

moslab72 said:


> kityabi,no thing for Fatma:hammer:


no I mean faisal, must you all ways contradict me:rant:


http://www.flickr.com/photos/fmz/4439595157/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The golf course is really very nice


----------



## Wael Jabir (Feb 4, 2010)

kitayabi said:


> its one of the new parks known as al salam or peace parks


Hi there Kitayabi,actually this view is from Al-Buhaira (The lake) Park in Al-molazmeen,Umdorman.


----------



## Wael Jabir (Feb 4, 2010)

and btw the Soba golf course looks really impressive,great shots


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

new Bridge linking Khartoum north with Omdurman 
by Farisalmahadi


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Is the new bridge of Khartoum? Now its completed, yes?


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Is the new bridge of Khartoum? Now its completed, yes?


it should be inaugurated next month


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> If you dont mind, one photo of Khartoum from flickr:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I like it indeed. Regards.*


----------



## Wael Jabir (Feb 4, 2010)

kitayabi said:


> new Bridge linking Khartoum north with Omdurman
> by Farisalmahadi


is this the (Halfaya-Karari) Bridge?


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

Wael Jabir said:


> is this the (Halfaya-Karari) Bridge?


yes


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

looking out to khartoum north


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

Presidential palace by 10711446508508349 picasa


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Another photo from flickr:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vaughanparry/4404690252/


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

[/CENTER]


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

Tuti bridge connecting Khartoum and Tuti island


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

VERY BEATIFUL CITY CONGRATS MY FRIEND


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

brazilteen said:


> VERY BEATIFUL CITY CONGRATS MY FRIEND


thanks


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

central bus station


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

Fisherman on the white Nile you can tell its the white nile because they use a punt to propel the boat.


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

looking towards Khartoum from Alsunut forest.


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@kitayabi: Interesting and nice photo updates from Khartoum, city's skyline is just very nice day by day...


>


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

:cheers:


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

siddig zaki flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

If you took those photos, you have to write down 'by me' beside them or they will be removed by tomorrow!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks! But the 'credit' need to be in each post!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photo at night kitayabi 


>




BTW, do you know how many projects - towers are u/c in the city of Khartoum, under this rendering - project photo below (i dont know if it true btw):








http://yfrog.com/2bsuntresidentialza1j


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

sadly up to now only two of the towers have been built


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

as stated on the pic it was taken by


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

moslab72 said:


> *Garden in public square at Alamarat Area-Khartoum*
> 
> source: Greenkhartoum photos-flickr


^^


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

QUOTE=moslab72;64629571]









*Sabaloka cataract -Khartoum North*

source:salahaldeen Nadir photos-flickr[/QUOTE]
sabaloga


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

new mosque


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

:cheers:


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

moslab72 said:


> *Master plan for -MUSHAIREB- Qatari diyar project in Khartoum.*
> 
> Source: http://www.qpm.com.qa/English/ourProjects/Pages/project-details.aspx?proj=5


mushaireb project


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

moslab72 said:


> *Two buildings under construction at Qatari diyar project in Khartoum - MUSHAIRB*
> 
> source www.sudaneseonline.com by zu alyad suliman


mushaireb


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

moslab72 said:


> *Nile street - The Ministry of Justice tower on the right side-Nearly to be completed*
> 
> sourse: www.sudaneseonline.com...by zou alyad suliman


nile street


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

tuti bridge


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As well very nice photos from Khartoum, kitayabi


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

:cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Khartoum by sarkamatto - photobucket


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

Nile Panoramio


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

much appreciated mwanamia


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

:cheers:


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Lovely and very nice photo kitayabi


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

Khartoum war cemetery


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

oil House


----------

